# Asus s400c only boots to BIOS



## mdavidson101 (Jul 26, 2015)

I bought this laptop new in 2012, has been getting progressively slower. Until the other day it started giving me a blue screen saying windows encountered a problem. I did some research and ran chkdsk and repair and all that. Laptop started working great and just yesterday, I went to turn in on and it will only boot into bios. I have no idea what I'm doing, and have never done anything like this in my life.
I have taken the battery out and held the power button for a minute with no help. I'm unsure of any other parts inside it, and don't dare to start taking things apart without any guidence. Any bit of help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Is the PC booting to the BIOS directly every time it starts?

If you leave the BIOS, does it then boot to the hard drive?

Check inside the BIOS at the boot menu, what does it list?


----------



## mdavidson101 (Jul 26, 2015)

It boots to bios every time. Even after I exit it. Under boot options it has fast launch and that's it I believe.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds like it lost the connection to the hard drive. Have you opened up or dropped the PC at all?

You might want to make sure the HDD is connected firmly.


----------



## mdavidson101 (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes I checked the hard drive. It seems to be in, I have also tried a hard drive from my sister. Still nothing new. With my sisters HDD in the SATA config it shows port 0 having a HD in it. With my HD it says empty.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Try clearing the CMOS:

Remove the power cable and battery of the unit. Press and hold the power button for 45 seconds and reconnect the battery and power cable. See if that helps.


----------



## mdavidson101 (Jul 26, 2015)

Still nothing. Under my boot options it says "fast boot" as enabled and under that it says "launch CSM" as disabled. The only other option I have is delete boot option.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The only other option to try is possibly flashing and updating the Asus BIOS as you're having trouble with two different hard drives and for them to show up.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

mdavidson101 said:


> Yes I checked the hard drive. It seems to be in, I have also tried a hard drive from my sister. Still nothing new. With my sisters HDD in the SATA config it shows port 0 having a HD in it. With my HD it says empty.


Sounds like your hard drive has died.
Try it in another computer to see if it is recognized there.
You may have to try recovery software if there is anything you want to save.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Panther is right it says no hard drive when you plug yours in in bios but showed the drive you borrowed. No need to go any further, replace the hard drive.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Before jumping to conclusion, I read the OP's reply that even with his sister's hard drive its still booting to the BIOS and will not continue forward.

Also, a PC shouldn't be automatically booting into the BIOS.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Agreed Justin but at least we can ascertain the drive is bad though it is starting to look like the board is also because you are right, booting into the bios is not something a pc ever does. The board at least does recognize another drive we know works. I am starting to bet this was an electrical back charge that cause all this.
Something a good UPS would have prevented.


----------



## mdavidson101 (Jul 26, 2015)

There is only music and some pictures on the hard drive, everything else was wiped about 2 months ago. Thank you guys for all your help. 
Also, the crazy part was, I didn't have it plugged it, and windows said it needed to update, so I figured I restart it to finish the update, and take a shower. When I came back it started doing its bios thing. I will be getting a new hard drive here shortly, do you guys recommend any? And any ram as well?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

WD or Seagate will do the job well for hard drives.

As for RAM, stick with G.Skill, Kingston, or Corsair.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

GSkill or Crucial I recommend for ram and only WD for hard drives/


----------



## mdavidson101 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thanks y'all for the help. Much appreciated.


----------

